# ADA 120cm tank w/ DIY stand update Jan 07



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

120cm ADA tank 
eheim 2217 filter 
Tek light 6x54w 
Lilly pipes 
17 mm V-7 inflow 
13 mm P-4 outflow (no one has the P-6 in stock) 
DIY stand 
1 bag Power sand special M 6L 
3.5 bags Aquasoil Amazonia 9L
Mulm w/ some aquasoil from my old tank

Just started this tank up on Sunday. I had a lot of help, thanks to Bill, Eric, Marc, Andrew, and Boun. The Rocks in the hardscape was picked up at a local stone yard at 10 cents a pound.

Plants used
HC
Crypt nurii
Crypt cordata "rosanergiv"
Crypt parva
Blyxa japonica
Downoi
Anubias barteri "Marbled"
Anubias nana "gold"
Anubias nana "petite"
Polygonum "Sao Paolo" (gonna be taken out, used as filler)
Nymphaea micrantra
Hygrophila sp "Araguaia"


Here are some pictures of the progression

Building the stand









Stand Finished









Stand opened









Bill puting together the light hangers. He made them out of electrical conduit.









Stand with tank on top









Stainless Steel mesh over the powersand and old aquasoil/mulm









Hardscape placed, starting to fill with water









Planting some HC









Crytocoryne Rosanergiv planted









With more plants









Tank almost filled









Tank getting a diatom treatment









Full tank shot after the about an hour of the diatom filter









Picture of the Nymphaea micrantra









More pictures are posted here with some close ups.
Link


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Good deliberate set up as always man, and interesting plant choices. Lilies?

BTW, do you ever visit Hawai'i? Ah, and by your chop I guess I know your name now, eh? jk Good luck with this set up bra.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Eric (ibn) actually took and processed the pictures for me. I do get back to Hawaii, normally during the winter. Work is keeping me busy, well kind of. I had lillies and thought it would be cool plant in this tank. It almost flowered in my other tank, maybe it will in here. Thanks, I hope it starts to fill in soon.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow, is that the same tank at aquaforest that was stored above their planted tanks? I've been eyeing that tank for the past two weeks. BTW those rocks look great. Did you get them at Broadmoor Lumber in South City?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Winter eh? If you get there this winter send me a PM, maybe we could meet. I'll also get back there for break from school.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I got the rocks from a stoneyard in marin somewhere. A friend was driving so I don't know the exact location. I could find it out though. Steven I will be back in Hawaii for a couple of weeks in Dec, I'll shoot you a pm then.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Probably Shamrock there in San Rafeal, being from Marin, I know most of the rock yards.

Nice light hanger and stand.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Tom, are you gonna ship the ruby check valve today? I'll still check out that rock place when I am up in sac, it will probably be next month.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

That's one fun tank to set up. Really interested in seeing how it fills in.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

i like how modern you made the wood look. you'd think it was a heavy plastic.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Was a lot of fun, albiet a bit crowded, helping Ian set this thing up. I'm just glad I got there after he'd already torn down his 50g so didn't have to get too dirty. :icon_lol:

The steel mesh may be good for keeping down the Power Sand, but made it difficult to anchor the bigger rocks as you could only push them down into the AS so far before they hit the mesh. Good thing Ian bought so many rocks, although Eric and Andrew did have to take a couple out back to "downsize" them for better fit. 

At the end of the day all Ian kept on saying was, "please take home some plants." His apartment looked like a Tropica delivery truck over turned in it. lol


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I did try to get rid of a lot of plants. Not to mention a lot of my fish too. I had excess of everything, lol. It was a fun day that was well spent.


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

you used metal mesh.. do you think filter floss would work? I tone of it.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Boy, in the last pic you can really see the difference in color between the GE 6500 and the Coralife 10000K bulbs.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Filterfloss would not work to keep the soil down. Most people do not use stainless mesh, it is not a requirement.


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

but it will mix witht he as -_-


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

true it will mix, the other solution to that is to top off your tank with the aquasoil.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

hey i thnk your setup is unbelievable, its what i planned to do but i didnt get around to buying an ADA tank which i regret...but i just couldnt afford it at the time i set up my tank. but yea i like your lights, stand, and light hanger style. i actually want to rescape my whole tank soon and i am trying to find some good hardscaping rocks. where did u get those rocks from? or what rock/landscaping yard did u get it from?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Jeff. The stone yard is called American Soil Products in San Rafael


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

top off? mm.. well Aqua soil is coming.. from TX.. should be here tomorrow. I shall change that 72 gallon substrate ASAP to stop PH from rising. then i will place that substrate in my goldfish tank. they will love that substrate.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Ian, the tank looks sweet!
Have you decided on critters?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks, I was thinking about a large school of a small fish like the exclamation-point rasbora. And shrimp, shrimp and more shrimp.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

That tank is goin to be awsome when it fill in for sure!!

I wish i would have stumbled across this thread before I went an drilled holes in my ceiling. The cheesy anchors that were supplied with the light make me a lil nervous. 

Awsome idea with the conduit Bill!


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

sweet stand and light set up, good luck


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

I love the rock arrangement and the shot of the Nymphaea micrantra. Great DIY as well. Things are looking really great!


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the complements. It looks like I will be getting at least 100 exclamation-point rasboras. I am also moving my school of sterbai's (11) into this tank once the HC starts to take. And I have like 30 amanos waiting for the tank. Its a heavy load so we shall see what happens. Probably won't take place for a few weeks though.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

hey, that fish load sounds great i cant wait to see it set the tank off nicely. i maybe suggest not putting ALL of those in all in one day. maybe put either the shrimp first and hte fish second. i found that putting in too much too fast doest go too well SOMETIMES. but i always like adding in shrimp first, so they get used to the tank and feel safe to come out all the time. anyone run into any problems with too many inhabitants all at once?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah the fish won't be here for at least 3 weeks. I already have the shrimp I was planning on adding them in about a week.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

That is really nice. Love the rocks too.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Here is an update, the HC is really filling in


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

Beautifal!


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks, as you can see I am having a little algae problem on some of the gravel and rocks. I added about 25 amanos and 30+ cherries. Hopefully it will help.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Mama-mia! That looks really beautiful.Everything is really filling in. I bellieve the thing hanging on your tank to the left is your UV-sterilizer? To get a more beautiful shot of the tank,you may want to consider moving it to the side,away from view. other than that,i really love the layout of the tank,makes me want to rescape mine real soon.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks, that is a UV filter. Its just on there temporarily. I don't want to give green water a chance. I am just too lazy to remove it to take a picture. It will come down soon though.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

What's your lighting schedule with the new tank/new AS?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Right now the schedule is, 2 bulbs on for 2 hours, 4 for 2 hours, 6 for 3 hours, 4 for 2 hours, and 2 for 2 hours. 11 hours total.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

ianiwane said:


> Right now the schedule is, 2 bulbs on for 2 hours, 4 for 2 hours, 6 for 3 hours, 4 for 2 hours, and 2 for 2 hours. 11 hours total.



Wow, that sounds like a lot of light, but I suppose it depends how high one has it too. No wonder that HC is cruising. Thanks.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

the light is a good 6-8 inches off the tank. But you are right it is a lot of light.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

tank is filling in nicely! i have i think the same lilly, it started dieing when i did some blackouts so if you ever think about blackout, the lilly wont like it,... but i doubt that that will happen to you. 

scape looks great!

- fish newb -


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Tek T5 Bulbs*



ianiwane said:


> Right now the schedule is, 2 bulbs on for 2 hours, 4 for 2 hours, 6 for 3 hours, 4 for 2 hours, and 2 for 2 hours. 11 hours total.


What bulbs; Giesemann Midday (6000K) or mix?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

jt20194 said:


> What bulbs; Giesemann Midday (6000K) or mix?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


Its a mix of GE 6500 starcoat and coralife 10,000k NO bulbs. The NO bulbs seem just as bright.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Taken today, added 150 exclamation-point rasboras, 11 Cory sterbai, and lots of cherry shrimp.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe how much your HC has grown in a month. Have you had trouble with algae yet? Anyways, great tank.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

You were probably asked this many times, but what camera are you using? What lens?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

PasD said:


> Wow, I can't believe how much your HC has grown in a month. Have you had trouble with algae yet? Anyways, great tank.



I've had a bit of an algae problem. Looks like BGA, but I don't think it is. Nitrates were never low, maracyn did not help. It looks like I may finally be beating it though.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

sandiegoryu said:


> You were probably asked this many times, but what camera are you using? What lens?


I am using a Nikon D70 with a 18-125 sigma lens. Shot this in manual mode F9, 1/13 shutter, iso 200.


----------



## EliteFishy (Jul 25, 2006)

What kind of rocks are those?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Ian, are you still doing the same lighting schedule?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

EliteFishy said:


> What kind of rocks are those?


Rocks are serpentine sp? rock. They are from a local stoneyard.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Betowess said:


> Ian, are you still doing the same lighting schedule?


Yes I am. I do think it is a bit much, but I can't seem to get my self away from it lol.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

ianiwane said:


> Yes I am. I do think it is a bit much, but I can't seem to get my self away from it lol.


LOL, yeah kind of like having a new sports car. You gotta let it run fast for a while.


----------



## paradise (Dec 11, 2003)

Ian, buddy, thanks for the fissidens, moss and downoi. That tank is bad ass in person. Can't wait to setup my 75cm. It was great time at the AGA, and that sushi place by your house is off the hizzle.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

An odd aside here, but serpentenite (which is the state rock of California) the mineral, contains the mineral that composes most commercial asbestos. No its not bad for your tank, no its not bad for you. It's a little less stable than say a sandstone, but you wont be running your tank for 15000 years so i think you're cool. Geologist, out.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

paradise said:


> Ian, buddy, thanks for the fissidens, moss and downoi. That tank is bad ass in person. Can't wait to setup my 75cm. It was great time at the AGA, and that sushi place by your house is off the hizzle.


Thanks, Ed. Hope the plants do well for you. I can't wait to see the 75cm set up. I know you will take some nice pictures.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

ianmoede said:


> An odd aside here, but serpentenite (which is the state rock of California) the mineral, contains the mineral that composes most commercial asbestos. No its not bad for your tank, no its not bad for you. It's a little less stable than say a sandstone, but you wont be running your tank for 15000 years so i think you're cool. Geologist, out.


Thanks for the info. I did not know that. Its good to know what is in the rock that is in my tank. I'm going to google more information right now. haha


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Man..that's a really cool tank you have here. I really like your natural setup with wide-open spaces. I've been dying to grow HC in my tank...but the darn thing won't grow. I'll be following this thread! Do post more pictures


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Petrus, I've found that HC grows best in aquasoil. I'll post more pictures up soon.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Ian, keep on posting weekly updates. Ghanzafar is really interested in how this tank progresses as well as everyone else.


----------



## paradise (Dec 11, 2003)

Ibn said:


> Ian, keep on posting weekly updates. Ghanzafar is really interested in how this tank progresses as well as everyone else.


Yeah, me 2. And get that algae off the $100 crypts . I will have to hound you later about the crystal red shrimps, too. Ghanzafar is sending me regular reds, we'll start with those, then I plan to add the crystals.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

hahaha, ok. The algae is actually clearing up. The shrimp seem to be eating it off. I put 4 of my lower S grade crystals in the tank, we shall see how it does.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Tank is looking good, cant wait to see it when it is all filled in.

AGA comment voice "now the glassware may be nice, but it is detracting from the picture. also those stems on the left hand side do not help anything I would recomend removing them or fitting them in better" lol that thought just popped up in my mind after reading soooo many comments over the past few days.

nice tank!

- Andrew


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I beat you to it. I took out all the polygonum sp sao paolo on sunday. I left in the other plant b/c it is really rare and this is the only tank that I have gotten it to thrive in.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Good job on the tank. The stand the tank the lights just everything! It looks awesome. Rock placement looks really good, plants look healthy.


----------



## 415w203 (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah that tank looks badass in person. great job.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks all here is an update taken today.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh yeah. It is a gem! What are your dosing parms Ian?


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

That Blyxa really filled in.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow,what a beauty. If i were you,i would try to thicken the group of red plants by the blyxa japonica. But that is just me. The tank already looks awesome.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Betowess said:


> Oh yeah. It is a gem! What are your dosing parms Ian?


Not really dosing much of anything, just some potassium at water change and micros in the form of csm+b.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

magicmagni said:


> That Blyxa really filled in.


Yup, it is crazy what it turns into in aquasoil.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Y0uH0 said:


> Wow,what a beauty. If i were you,i would try to thicken the group of red plants by the blyxa japonica. But that is just me. The tank already looks awesome.


Thanks, that plant next to the blyxa is very slow growing. I've been trying to grow it out for a while. This is the first tank it has actually done well in.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Updates!!!!


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Very good looking tank. Small critique though, the right side of the tank as well as the extreme left look a little stark. Specifically the right side looks bare (as in not filled in enough), and the left looks like a wall of stems from the front. Perhaps a smaller bushy plant in front of it would fill things out. Not quite sure how to go about the right side though.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

very soothing, Ian....beautiful job! How do you vacuum the substrate? I always have to dig up my HC to clean out detritus, and replating it is a pain.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

mrbelvedere said:


> Updates!!!!



Here you go, I came home today to this. Its a flower from the Nymphaea micrantha.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

ianmoede said:


> Very good looking tank. Small critique though, the right side of the tank as well as the extreme left look a little stark. Specifically the right side looks bare (as in not filled in enough), and the left looks like a wall of stems from the front. Perhaps a smaller bushy plant in front of it would fill things out. Not quite sure how to go about the right side though.



Thanks. When I started this tank I did not want any stem plants on the left hand side (nothing tall). They plant on the left did so well that I left it in. The plant on the right is a really expensive crypt, I am hoping that it eventually fills in.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

fresh_newby said:


> very soothing, Ian....beautiful job! How do you vacuum the substrate? I always have to dig up my HC to clean out detritus, and replating it is a pain.


Thanks fresh_newby, I have not vacuumed the tank yet. I don't plant to until I redo the tank. I am not sure when that will be since I like the tank a lot. I agree replanting would be a pain and it would take a long time to get back to what is was. How often are you cleaning out the detritus out of the substrate?


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey, i was lookin on ebay for some things, and this tank looked familiar...:icon_wink 









I have a very small glass diffuser( about 1") and im wondering since the picture says you have the 5000.. which is 2" long, . Do you have any experience with using different sizes? I'm just wondering if maybe i should get a bigger one.

I was also looking through your website pictures and saw these sweet tweezers.. are the from the AQUATICMAGIC brand? if so im about to order the bend tweezers, and the sissors.








Let me know, thanks! tanks lookin great too


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

All I can say is WOW! Plus of course *SUBSCRIBED*, because I'm looking (and hoping!) to see great things out of this tank!

It looks like a killer good start! I'm anxious to learn from you impending success!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

ianiwane said:


> Thanks fresh_newby, I have not vacuumed the tank yet. I don't plant to until I redo the tank. I am not sure when that will be since I like the tank a lot. I agree replanting would be a pain and it would take a long time to get back to what is was. How often are you cleaning out the detritus out of the substrate?


I try to do a small section at each water change. The first time I did it all, I learned the hard way not to disturb too much of the substrate at one time. Fish die, algae blooms...etc.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

What is that stem plant on the left side of your tank? Is it some type of rotala? Anyways, I like how your tank is progressing.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

sNApple said:


> Hey, i was lookin on ebay for some things, and this tank looked familiar...:icon_wink
> 
> 
> I have a very small glass diffuser( about 1") and im wondering since the picture says you have the 5000.. which is 2" long, . Do you have any experience with using different sizes? I'm just wondering if maybe i should get a bigger one.
> ...


I have not tried the 1" diameter, but the 2" rhinox 5000 works very well. Bigger disc will equate to more bubbles and better diffusion. Those tweezers are not from aquaticmagic they are from someone here online that was selling a set for I believe 35 dollars. He is no longer selling them though.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

scolley said:


> All I can say is WOW! Plus of course *SUBSCRIBED*, because I'm looking (and hoping!) to see great things out of this tank!
> 
> It looks like a killer good start! I'm anxious to learn from you impending success!


Thank you Steve. I hope the tank can live up to your expectations.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

fresh_newby said:


> I try to do a small section at each water change. The first time I did it all, I learned the hard way not to disturb too much of the substrate at one time. Fish die, algae blooms...etc.


Yeah I think that is the smart thing to do. When the mulm really builds up it does slow the plant growth. Like u said though, its hard with all those plants in there.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

PasD said:


> What is that stem plant on the left side of your tank? Is it some type of rotala? Anyways, I like how your tank is progressing.


Thanks PasD. The plant of the left side is this one Sao Francisco irecienu - Aquatic Plant Central- aquascaping...a living art

It is a pretty new plant to the hobby, I don't believe many people have it. I've tried to grow it in 3 to 4 tank and this is the first tank that it has grown well in.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

ianiwane, thanks for your this thread. I appreciate the feedback we get from the likes of you and the many other members on this forum. I still have a lot of work to do on aquascaping my tank but you and scolley have given me ideas.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

jt20194 said:


> ianiwane, thanks for your this thread. I appreciate the feedback we get from the likes of you and the many other members on this forum. I still have a lot of work to do on aquascaping my tank but you and scolley have given me ideas.


Thanks, if you have any questions for me, just let me know.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Where did you acquire the stainless steel mesh for keeping the PS/AS seperate?

Is your Nymphaea producing bulbs? If so, I would like to buy one. 

Will you be moving to anything taller in the center or leaving it like it is? It looks fantastic the way it is, I was just wondering if you had considered it.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

mrbelvedere said:


> Where did you acquire the stainless steel mesh for keeping the PS/AS seperate?
> 
> Is your Nymphaea producing bulbs? If so, I would like to buy one.
> 
> Will you be moving to anything taller in the center or leaving it like it is? It looks fantastic the way it is, I was just wondering if you had considered it.


no problem, you are a little down the line on the list though. When I get some, I'll send you a couple for shipping. Just remind me maybe a month from now.

I was planning on leaving the middle short.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Here is another update.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

wow Ian..gorgeous!
I could look at that all day!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Very nice! If I may, the right side is missing something. Maybe a midground to hide the stems of the lotus. Is that downoi in the center? Perhaps carry that over to the right to cover that area. Either way a very nice tank


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

fresh_newby said:


> wow Ian..gorgeous!
> I could look at that all day!


Thank you. I can too, hahaha. Hopefully it will be ok, I'm going on a 2 week trip, back to hawaii soon.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> Very nice! If I may, the right side is missing something. Maybe a midground to hide the stems of the lotus. Is that downoi in the center? Perhaps carry that over to the right to cover that area. Either way a very nice tank



Seems to be what people are wanting. Also to cover the stems of the crypts.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

so goood, damn i want ada soil


----------



## paradise (Dec 11, 2003)

Ian, that blyxa is OBNOXIOUS!!! 

Nice looking tank, man. Much nicer than last time I saw it. Those tiger lotus leaves are huge. I got a couple but they are like 1/10 of that size. Sick.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

sNApple said:


> so goood, damn i want ada soil


Haha, yeah the ada aquasoil does work really, really well.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

paradise said:


> Ian, that blyxa is OBNOXIOUS!!!
> 
> Nice looking tank, man. Much nicer than last time I saw it. Those tiger lotus leaves are huge. I got a couple but they are like 1/10 of that size. Sick.



Yeah the leaves are huge. It has filled in very well. Did you happen to get your 75cm tank yet?


----------



## paradise (Dec 11, 2003)

Ian, it's a long story, ask eric  I will post later. Ask him about my day today


----------



## DR.V (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello, 

I also want to make a cabinet like that.

How do you do the finishing ? What sort of paint do you use ? What is the name of that colour if I want to buy at hardware store ? Did you use spray paint ?

Sorry for all the questions.

I love your tank, looking awsome !!!!

Thanks and good luck,


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

what's that plant 2nd from the left? it looks like e tenellus but i dont see it on your plant list, so is it not?? i've seen it around quite frequently here at PT and I like it a lot.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Its Blyxa Japonica. Currently this plant is about 10 inches high. tenellus is much smaller.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

DR.V said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also want to make a cabinet like that.
> 
> ...


I've said it before in this thread I believe. But I used car bondo to smooth the joints. Painted with spray cans. SEM paint. High fill primer, color coat paint (color blue mist), sealed with a low lustre varnish.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Ian, your HC is pissing me off! lol. My dang clowns and corys tear it to shreds. Tank looks terrific!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks great, Ian. Maybe I could see it in person someday. =P


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Betowess said:


> Ian, your HC is pissing me off! lol. My dang clowns and corys tear it to shreds. Tank looks terrific!


Thanks, hahaha. Is there any way to move your clowns and corys for a bit? I did not add my sterbais untill the hc took root.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

epicfish said:


> Looks great, Ian. Maybe I could see it in person someday. =P


Yup, no problem. Its funny that I know 2 of your cousins. Let me know when you get back up here.


----------



## 415w203 (Oct 31, 2006)

is there an update with the new *lights*. ahahhaah you know i gotta give you a rough time. thanks again for everything.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Update today.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Wow, looks great. How many actually blyxa plants are in that mass on the left side?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Outstanding growth Ian, this tank has been taking shape really quickly within just 3 or so months. It'd be nice if there were some type of plant that will close up the opening on the right side, maybe some stem plants or more Blyxa?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Nightshop said:


> Wow, looks great. How many actually blyxa plants are in that mass on the left side?


I have no idea, between this and the last picture, I even did a huge trim of them. Took out like half of the blyxa. It grew back even more in a few weeks. haha


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Outstanding growth Ian, this tank has been taking shape really quickly within just 3 or so months. It'd be nice if there were some type of plant that will close up the opening on the right side, maybe some stem plants or more Blyxa?


Problem is those crypts on the right side are really expensive. I'm talking 80+ per plant expensive. I want to give it room to grow. So its make the tank look better or give my expensive plants room, hahaha.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Its really B. aubertii, posing as japonica. HC & Tank rocks Ian!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Heaven help me if my aubertii ever explodes on me like that.! :icon_lol:

I've told Ian that it looks like a sugar cane field back in Hawaii...well, at least back in Hawaii when I was a kid. lol


----------



## paradise (Dec 11, 2003)

Ian, bad A$$. Can't wait to get some of those Blyxas you cropped. If they grow that well in mine, I will be VERY happy.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

lLooking great, Ian...my blyxa looks like that too...I need to thin them out, but am afraid I will screw it up lol
Really pretty nice job~


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow your tank is looking great. I especially like the growth of your blyxa and hc. How do you trim your blyxa? Do you just cut off the offshoots?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Fresh_newby take a picture before you trim them, hahha. At least you will have something to remind you on "how they once were," lol. PasD, the last time I trimmed the blyxa I left only the tall plants int he back pulled everything else out. I then replanted the shortest ones in the front and the taller ones towards the back. That is why the blyxa looks as it does.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

So much for blyxa the "midground" plant. This isn't even a small tank!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

ianiwane said:


> Problem is those crypts on the right side are really expensive. I'm talking 80+ per plant expensive. I want to give it room to grow. So its make the tank look better or give my expensive plants room, hahaha.


Woley moley, $80 a plant is outrageous. But I guess if you like it, its all worth it. Looking forward to seeing the Crypts. fill in. 

So is that Blyxa aubterii or Blyxa japonica?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Its Blyxa japonica so that is what makes it kind of crazy.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow... Looks great! So when you trimming that plant again? Hahaha!


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Not sure when the next trim will be. Probably soon though haha.


----------



## jmy808 (Dec 24, 2006)

What a BEAUTIFUL scape you created! I hope that I will be able to have at least a small percentage of success as you have had with your tanks. Since I am new to the "Planted Tank" philosophy, I still need more study and apply myself at this. 
Best Regards,
Jay


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Geez, that blyxa is insane! Tank is simply amazing.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

update! could you take some close-up pics of the HC?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks, all. I'll get some updates of my tank later. I did end up taking out most of the blyxa. I took it all to the SFBAAPS meet, lol. Lots of suprised faces. I took out all the anubias as well, I thought the anubias was overwhelmin the rocks. I got several petite nana in there now.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm not sure if you mentioned this before, but how are you dosing this tank? Are you just adding K and traces? Thanks


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Update forthcoming??


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Updates here Ian?


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Really! Need my fix! Where's the updates Ian! :biggrin: A very beautiful tank roud: 

Side note: I had no idea that blyxa japonica grew that tall/huge! Amazing! :icon_eek:


----------



## 24fps (Oct 12, 2007)

this thread should be updated. it was an amazing set-up.
I liked the open space on the right, it gives good contrast to the lush blyxa on the left. If anything, just plant the lotus stems to the right, under wherever the leaves are flowing with the current. leave the middle open, like you said, it looks great and gives the fish room (open water).
I am sure the fish dart in and out between the more open stems on the right, playing in the shade under the leaves.
Looks great, can we have a new year's update?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

This setup has already been broken down and you guys won't be seeing any further updates. He has since converted it over to a saltwater tank.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

and a very nice reef tank at that. Ian should post those pics :icon_twis


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

noooooooooooooo, why reef?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

This is why

































And last updated full tanks shot


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Watermelon coral, does it taste as good as they look?:thumbsup: 

Look forward to it growing in more.

Regards, 
tom Barr


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Not sure anything could taste as good as this one looks. Yup, Tom time to stop buying and wait for things to grow.


----------



## Tranquility (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats beautiful


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Gorgeous, Ian...beautiful reef.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Tranquility and Lynn. Hopefully I'll do a planted tank again one day.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

nice sps corals!

Great reef, can you share some of the specs?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Here are the specs

6x54 tek
29 gallon sump
octopus nw200 skimmer
3 koralia 4 pumps
1 koralia 2 pumps
1/4hp pacific coast chiller (rio 1700 pump feeding the chiller)
Koralin 1502 calcium reactor (soon to be upgraded to a schuran jetsteam 1)
Auto top off
Phosban reactor
28w coralife power compact light over sump/fuge
Lifeguard quietone 3000 return pump (wanted low flow to the sump)

Second tank plumbed into same system (reverse light cycle)
24inchx24x16 frag tank
1 250w DE aquamedic pendant
1 koralia 2
1 koralia 3


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

very VERY nice!


----------

